# General > Book & Author Requests >  Broad Arrow Jack (a Penny Dreadful)

## wreade1872

I have been trying to find *Broad Arrow Jack by E. Harcourt Burrage* (1866) for quite some time. It exists, its in the Public Domain and its even been digitized already. 
I've seen it in eformats at Princeton Library and National Library of Australia https://catalogue.nla.gov.au/Record/6353101 but can't get access to either without a library card. 

Perhaps there is some helpful soul around here who can get access to a copy... we live in hope  :Smile:  .

----------


## wreade1872

Never mind i found it.

----------

